# Nacho's Primo



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

These friggen people......









When I get home I'll make the image bigger


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

They are making a killing in this down economy, but always remember this: 


They rarely see $45/hour, tops...so I can let plumbing work get done all day long at that price; I'm not working that cheap.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

That's the great thing about AR, if that hunk of junk was rollin here and a city, county, or state inspector saw anything to do with a licensed trade on the side-without licensing info BUSTED. They would just follow Nacho to taco bell and bust them.:laughing::thumbdown: Unlicensed guys here don't advertise for this very reason, they slip in on a weekend or after dark to do their deeds


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd rather they got busted than pick up the cheap work- the reason plumbers seem unreasonably high is because a handy hack will work for 15-20 hr. If you only had a choice of $65-$100 hr. then $80 is just median


----------



## kentdmo (Dec 15, 2008)

Thats California for yea. It's a rite to work state so you don't have to have a journey man license I think the only people that do are electricians and even then they don't realy follow up on it. All you need is a general contractors license


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

kentdmo said:


> Thats California for yea. It's a rite to work state so you don't have to have a journey man license I think the only people that do are electricians and even then they don't realy follow up on it. All you need is a general contractors license


Actually no, different parts of the States have different requirements on whether you need a Journeyman's card but you cannot get your Plumbing Contractors license without 4-years working at a Journeyman's level and passing both a Law and Trade test. As for GC doing plumbing they can only do it if they pull permits for three non related trades with framing being one of them. It is assumed they have a qualified plumber or Plumbing Contractor working for them but some do cheat.

Mark


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Are you upset because they took 2 parking spaces


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I just checked, work must be slow for him he is over 200 miles from home.

And he lives in a really nasty looking Mobile Home Park.

Aurelio R Carizoza
15687 Palm Dr
Desert Hot Springs, CA 92240-6980
(760) 251-4719

Mark


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn Hor-he'. Why is that van leaning heavy right? Is there that many in that van right now?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm working in Palm Springs this past week. Going home today...finally




ToUtahNow said:


> I just checked, work must be slow for him he is over 200 miles from home.
> 
> And he lives in a really nasty looking Mobile Home Park.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> They are making a killing in this down economy, but always remember this:
> 
> 
> They rarely see $45/hour, tops..


So, which is it, are they making a killing or charging $45/hour?:jester:

You can't do both.:no:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> So, which is it, are they making a killing or charging $45/hour?:jester:
> 
> You can't do both.:no:


 

Volume, or do you not understand that.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Volume, or do you not understand that.


HAHAHAHA. Only so many hours in the day, dude. Try again. Last time I checked, $45.00/hour x 8 hours = 360.

No, Dunbar, I don't understand that. Teach me how you make a "killing" at 45 an hour. 

Big difference between making a killing and making a living.:yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

For the most part I don't have a problem with a Handyman, because someone needs to do those small repairs that a G.C. might think is too small. The real problem is, of course, when they get into work that requires a license and preferably some experience.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Should have taken the shrader valves out of his tires. Then he can try and figure out why he can't keep air in them. Then he can see how handy he reallly is.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

house plumber said:


> Should have taken the shrader valves out of his tires. Then he can try and figure out why he can't keep air in them. Then he can see how handy he reallly is.


handy and intelligent are two very different things


----------



## RollinSoLo (Sep 22, 2009)

where is her neck.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I imagine Nacho is doing alright. No overhead. I doubt he is spending 30k a year on advertising. He might have a contractors license, probaly isn't bonded or insured. Most likely no federal tax number so he certainly isn't paying taxes.


----------

